# How to NOT record some wishlist programs



## doctorpaul (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a problem with my beloved tivo

I have some wishlist searches, but dont want certain parts taped

For example, i have the actor Michael J Fox, but I dont want it to tape family ties. I still want it to tape every other michael j fox show

I tape all the documentaries, but there is this stupid thing called beach patrol, and there are four episodes at a time, and i dont want these taped. I still want all the other docos taped

I have placed three red thumbs on both of these programs, but would love to be able to do something so that things like this dont happen

I Know i can go to the to do list, and search through them, and individually delete them, but this takes forever.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ok, thumbs only affect suggestions, not wishlists. However, if you have a fairly new TiVo it has what used to be call "advanced wishlists" which will make this easy. (If you've got too old a TiVo it'd be very tricky)

Assuming advanced wishlists: (the wishlist edit screen will look like this random example I found)









Edit your wishlist for documentaries
select 'Title Keyword'
add a keyword "Beach Patrol"
select done entering title keywords (you'll go back to the pictured screen)
select 'Title Keyword' again (it should bring up a list with "Beach Patrol" in it.
highlight "Beach Patrol" and press thumbs up until there is a minus sign "-" in front of it.
Then back out to the main wishlist page (keeping changes if prompted)

What all that did was it told TiVo to never record a documentary with the title "Beach Patrol". Do the same thing for your other wishlist. (You can also exclude multiple titles or keywords if you find other documentaries that you no longer want recorded)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So you use "thumbs *up*" to indicate that you want it never to darken your "Now Playing" list?


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Don't forget that pressing "Info" brings up a help screen for programming wishlists. This is good for when you forget how it all works.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

unitron said:


> So you use "thumbs *up*" to indicate that you want it never to darken your "Now Playing" list?


Either thumbs button will make the change.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

unitron said:


> So you use "thumbs *up*" to indicate that you want it never to darken your "Now Playing" list?


both thumbs buttons rotate through all of the choices. You can do it with thumbs down too.


----------

